# Cockapoo puppy and Hen's!!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just wanted some advice about puppy's and hens (or chickens). 
Billy is 11 weeks old and we asked at his first vets appointment if we should keep him out of my parents garden before his second jabs as they have a couple of chickens ( they live in a coup but are allowed out occasionally to roam the garden). 
The vet said even after second jabs he wouldnt let him out where chickens have been as they carry all sorts of germs not covered by puppy jabs. 

Does this seem over cautious or does anyone think he should be kept away from my parents garden while they have the chickens?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarah (Sezra) keeps chickens and has Daisy, @ 6 months. She's not on the forum just now as she's doing exams, but you could PM her, in case she takes a peek


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Ali, ps. Your signature pics are lovely! x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi I have 2 pet chickens in my garden. I kept them in for a while until Stanley got used to them. He had his nose pecked a few times after putting it up to the mesh!
They have been out in the garden together occasionally under supervision. Stanley has tried to chase them but has learnt not to do so now. But i wouldnt leave them unwatched just yet! My chickens are used to dogs so are very hardy and bossy with them - nicking food if given half a chance!
I've never had any health problems with them whatsoever and Stanley has been fine. The chickens were fully vaccinated including for salmonella when I had them so that could be why.
Hope this helps you decide.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Helen I keep chickens. I have five at the moment. They are in a fixed run with wood chippings but used to roam the garden. I have never had any health problems with my dogs (have 3 now) and know many other people with both chickens and dogs. I've never seen a farm with free roaming chickens without a farm dog or two. If your parents bought their chickens from a reputable breeder then they will have had the relevant vaccinations before being sold. Never heard of them being a health risk for dogs ......but you learn something every day. Could your vet give you more details?

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ditto the two above posts. We have chicken & no probs so far. I think your vet is being overly cautious x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone as you really are saying what I thought myself and when I googled it there certainly weren't any warnings. I got the impression that the vet was saying 'if it was my young dog I wouldn't have him with chickens' .
So I think I may take the common sense approach with it and just wait until he is fully vaccinated before letting him in their garden.
x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

I just remembered something else...
I took one of my chickens to my vet a few years back as she had a sniffle. The vet bought all the nurses in so they could experience handling a chicken as he had never treated one before.
'Pet' hens are a fairly new thing and a few, kept well and very clean, in a garden are going to have far fewer diseases and germs than hens raised in vast commercial units. Comparing pets with commercial conditions might explain why your vet raised concerns.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I agree! They are still classed as 'exotic animals' & therefore not all vets treat them. We had to look for a vet that did. So a vet's lack of experience with them may also explain your vet's reaction.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My mother in law has a farm with free roaming chcikens and sheep dogs, there have never been any problems and infact its never been mention.... she was nt too happy when Wilf had one in his mouth when he was little... he was ok until they ran


----------

